# The P in tulip; preservation or perseverance



## satz (Jan 10, 2005)

This is kind of an off shoot of the thread i made on the primitive baptists. Some of the posters in that thread mentioned that the PBs had a tendency to be characterised by hypercalvinism. 

I went to a PB site posted www.pb.org and looked at one of their documents on salvation, and noted that they subscribe to preservation of the saints as opposed to perseverance. I have actually seen this modified version of tulip exposed by 
certain other sites. 

Anyhow, would those who hold to this be classified as hypercalvinists? Is there something very wrong with this position?

Just an initial thought, just because a doctrine can be easily abused by people who want to take it as an excuse for antinomianism, does not by itself make that doctrine wrong, right? otherwise we might as well throw out the whole doctrines of grace and revert back to the kind of thinking were you loose salvation with each sin.

any thoughts?


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 10, 2005)

Mark,

I think both versions of the P in TULIP are valid and really just two sides of the same coin.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm with Ian.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 10, 2005)

R.C. Sproul uses both in his book Chosen by God. "Preservation" is just another way to explain the concept to arminians.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 10, 2005)

The perseverance is the inevitable fruit and confirmation of its root, the preservation.


----------



## satz (Jan 10, 2005)

chris...nicely put!


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 10, 2005)

Bravo Chris!


----------

